# المعالجة الفيزيائية



## MOUDY99 (25 يناير 2010)

حلقة بحث عن المعالجة الفيزيائية وسوف احاول لاحقا اضافة الكثير من المعلومات اليها


----------



## MOUDY99 (25 يناير 2010)

_لمحة عن المعالجة الفيزيائية_ 

مقدمة :
 لاحظ الإنسان منذ القدم الظواهر الفيزيائية الطبيعية من تغيرات درجة الحرارة وتعاقب الليل والنهار واستطاع تسخير هذه الظواهر لمصلحته في صراعه الدائم مع الطبيعة .
وبعد دراسة واستقصاء توصل إلى أحد أشكال المعالجة الفيزيائية ولو كانت بشكل أبسط ألا وهو التعرض لأشعة الشمس والذي بمضمونه التعرض للأشعة فوق البنفسجية إحدى أهم وسائل المعالجة الفيزيائية في وقتنا الراهن 
كما عرف البابليون التدليك واستخدمه من بعدهم كل من الرومان والإغريق 
هذا وقد تطورت فنون المعالجة الفيزيائية بشكل كبير إلى أن وصلت إلى شكلها الراهن ومازال تطورها مستمراً ما دام صراع الإنسان مع الطبيعة مستمراً . 

تعريف المعالجة الفيزيائية : (دورة)
هو أحد فروع الطب الذي يهدف إلى إعادة تأهيل أعضاء الجسم البشري من أعصاب أو مفاصل أو عضلات ضمن حدود معينة من الإصابة دون اللجوء إلى التداخل الجراحي وهنا تأتي أهميتها بين فروع الطب الأخرى .

تصنيف المعالجة الفيزيائية :
تصنف المعالجة في عدة أقسام تبعا لمحاور محددة منها نوع تطبيق المعالجة أو الأجهزة المستخدمة ......
ومن هذه التصانيف :
1) معالجة ميكانيكية 
2) معالجة حرارية 
3) معالجة ضوئية 
4) معالجة كهربائية 







_المعالجة الكهربائية_​ 
كما نعلم أن المعالجة الفيزيائية تهدف أخيراً إلى التحسين الوظيفي و الفيزيولوجي و البنيوي للعضو عند المريض و إن للمعالجة الفيزيائية أقساماً متعددة منها المعالجة الكهربائية بأقسامها و المعالجة المائية بأقسامها
فالمعالجة الكهربائية: تعني استخدام الطاقة الكهربائية في المعالجة الفيزيائية و أصبح لهذا القسم من المعالجة الفيزيائية دور هام و ضروري نتيجة الخواص المختلفة و التطبيقات المتعددة و المبادئ الفيزيائية المتنوعة التي تعتمد على الكهرباء و هنا تجدر الإشارة إلى أنه ليس أي تيار كهربائي أو تردد كهربائي يطبق على الجسم إلا أنه يوجد طرق محددة و معينة و مدروسة علمياً لطرق التطبيق و عادة تجزأ المعالجة الكهربائية إلى عدة حقول:
1 : حقل المعالجة بالتيارات عالية التردد تستعمل لرفع حرارة الأنسجة
2: حقل المعالجة بالأشعة تحت الحمراء و فوق البنفسجية و تستعمل الأولى لتسخين الأنسجة و الثانية من أجل صباغ الجلد و تشكيل فيتامينD
3: حقل المعالجة بالتيارات منخفضة التردد و تستعمل لتنبيه الأعصاب أو العضلات أو التشريد الدوائي.
و قبل الخوض في حقول المعالجة الكهربائية نورد بعض ردود الأفعال الفيزيولوجية لارتفاع درجة الحرارة و هي:
1- زيادة التفاعل الإستقلابي
2- زيادة جريان الدم السطحي
3- تأثير مسكن على نهايات الأعصاب الحسنة
4- استرخاء العضلات
5- انخفاض الضغط الشرياني
6- ازدياد حركات القلب و التنفس
7- ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجسم و زيادة نشاط الغدد العرقية
و هذه الردود الأفعال تعتمد على 
 1- حجم المنطقة المعرضة
2- عمق الامتصاص للأشعة
3- مدة التعرض
4- شدة المعالجة و طريقة التطبيق
و سنذكر بعض حقول المعالجة الكهربائية بشيء من التفصيل

_التيارات عالية التردد_
 إن مجال الترددات العالية هي كل تيار تردده أعلى 10 KHzالوسائل العلاجية التي تستعمل فيها ترددات عالية :
1- العلاج بالأمواج القصار
2- العلاج بالأمواج فوق الصوتية
3- العلاج بالأمواج المجهرية
و كما ذكرنا فإن التيارات ذات الترددات العالية تستخدم لرفع حرارة الأنسجة كما في استخدام الأمواج القصار و استخدام الأمواج المجهرية أما الأمواج فوق الصوتية فلها تأثير ميكانيكي إلى جانب أثرها الحراري
_العلاج باستخدام الأمواج القصار :__short wave Diathermy_  إن أجهزة المعالجة بالأمواج القصيرة تعطي أمواج بتردد(Mhz 27.13 ) و توليد هذه الأمواج يعتمد على المبدأ الكهرطيسي و تداخل الحقلين الكهربائي و المغناطيسي
 وتولد عن طريق حقل تحريضي(ملفات) أو حقل سعوي ( مكثفات) حيث تؤدي إلى إحداث حرارة عميقة في الأنسجة وتستخدم في معالجة الأورام الخبيثة ة إن هذه المعالجة غير مسموحة في حالة الحمل أو وجود قطعة معدنية في الجسم (جسر تقويم – ناظم خطى قلبي ) .
تتكون هذه الأجهزة بشكل عام من 
- وحدة تغذية 
–وحدة تنظيم الاستطاعة والزمن 
– مولد التردد عالي 
– مكبر استطاعة 
ومن جانب المريض يوجد وحدة التعيير الآلية ومقياس الاستطاعة 
وتوصل الإلكترودات الملائمة للجهاز عن طريق دارات ربط وتشكل المجموعة دارة اهتزازية متكاملة (دورة)
_أنواع الكترودات الجهاز :_
1: الإلكترودات المكثفية

​​*2: الإلكترودات ملف التحريض*

​​​​​​​​ 
​و تكون مدة تطبيق هذه التيارات] min [(30 --5 ) حسب حالة المريض
وقد توضع الإلكترودات على التوازي أو على التقابل
​​​وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن التسخين الأعظمي يتم في مادة ا لدهن عند المريض



الجهاز الأساسي 
الكترودات دائرية

​​الكترودات محيطة للمنطقة المصابة 


_التأثير الفيزيولوجي ._
1- تساعد على زيادة تدفق الدم و بالتالي زيادة التروية بالأكسجين و زيادة كمية المضادات الحيوية في تلك المنطقة
2- تساعد على زيادة الاستقلاب و طرح الفضلات في تلك المنطقة
3- تساعد على تخفيف في الإنتانات و تخفف الآلام
4- تساعد على استرخاء في العضلات .
_الاستطبابات:_
الالتهابات المزمنة ، المفاصل المتيبسة ، آلام الظهر ، أذيات النسج الرخوة كالرضوض و التمزق
_مضادات الاستطبابات و تحذيرات هامة :_
يجب أن لا تطبق هذه التيارات في حالة وجود مواد معدنية في الجسم ( كقطع الوصلات المعدنية أو حشوات الأسنان ) .
يجب أن لا تطبق هذه التيارات في حالة وجود حمل أو عند الأطفال
يجب أن لا تطبق هذه التيارات في حالة وجود منظمات قلب كهربائية للمريض
*يجب التركيز على توليف الجهاز و تردداته أثناء العلاج*




_خدمة_ _وصيانة جهاز المعالجة بالأمواج القصيرة_ 
*لإجراءات الخدمة نستخدم عدة آفو – نيونة – مواد تنظيف الحركة .*

الإجرائيات هي :
1) فصل كابلات التغذية من المآخذ الحائطية وننتظر الجهاز حتى يبرد 
2) باعتبار ه يحتوي على مكثفات كبيرة وصمامات ذات إستطاعة كبيرة فيجب تفريغها 
_للصيانة الوقائية نتبع الخطوات التالية_ 
1) التحديد الظاهري للخلل الكبير في الجهاز (حرق أو عطل في تغذية المكثفات أو في المكثفات في حد ذاتها أو في الصمامات – حدوث شرارة بين نقطتين من الجهاز ) فهذا العطل يجب إصلاحه قبل متابعة الإجراءات.
2) يجب تفريغ جميع المكثفات والصمامات قبل فحص المقاومات وإن أي خلل في أي مقاومة يمكن أن يعطي جهد عالي على خرج الجهاز وعند حدوث جهد عالي أكبر من الطبيعي (جهد الشركة الصانعة ) فإنه يجب فحص المقاومات للتأكد من قيمتها و استبدال المحروقة أو المكسورة ولحم المفصولة (نقطة باردة ) ويجب معايرة المقاومات المتغيرة حسب القيم المحددة لها(إ، وجدت)
3) فحص المكثفات باستخدام الآفو على المجال 1000-10000 اوم فالمكثفة الجيدة تعطي شحنة جيدة (كبيرة ) عند تفريغها 
4) فحص القصر بالخط الأرضي وفي حال وجوده فإن سببه الأكثر احتمالاً هو الصمام لذا يجب فحصه وفي حال عدم وجود أي خلل يمكن متابعة الفحوصات بأمان من الصدمة بدارات الجهد العالي


----------



## MOUDY99 (25 يناير 2010)

_العلاج باستخدام الأمواج فوق الصوتية :_

 الأمواج فوق الصوتية :هي شكل من الاهتزازات الصوتية تحدث بتردد أعلى أن يلحظ بالأذن البشرية أي يحدث بتردد أعلى ] khz [ 20و عادة الأمواج فوق الصوتية المستخدمة في الحقل الطبي تكون ضمن المجالMhz] [ (3--0.5 ) و الأكثر استخداماً ] Mhz [ l و تنشأ الأمواج فوق الصوتية من الطاقة الكهربائية حيث تتحول هذه الطاقة إلى طاقة ميكانيكية عن طريق صفيحة من الكوارتز التي تهتز مع تردد عالي لحقل كهربائي تردد ] mhz [ l وذلك حسب المبدأ البيزو كهربائي و تجدر الإشارة أن سرعة الأمواج فوق الصوتية تختلف عند مرورها بالأجسام المختلفة حيث أنها كلما كانت مقاومة الجسم أكبر لمرور هذه الأمواج كانت سرعتها أكبر فسرعتها في الفولاذ أكبر من سرعتها في العظام و هي بدورها أكبر من سرعتها في الماء و الهواء
كما أنه أثناء مرور هذه الأمواج من طبقة إلى طبقة أخرى داخل الجسم البشري يمكن لهذه الأمواج أن تنكسر أو تمتص أو تنفذ حيث أن كمية الأمواج الممتصة تتعلق بطبيعة الجسم (المطبقة عليه ) و كمية التردد فالأمواج ذات الترددات العالية تمتص بسرعة أكبر من الأمواج ذات الترددات المنخفضة.
فيتم توليد مثل هذه الأمواج عن طريق مولد كهربائي يعطي تياراً عالي التردد و بعدها يتم تحويل التيار العالي التردد إلى تيار اّلي ( صوتي _ اهتزازي ) عن طريق بلورة كريستالية توضع بين الكترودين كهربائيين للمنبع عالي التردد 
​​​​ 


_التأثير الفيزيولوجي و العلاج للأمواج الفوق صوتية :_
​لها كما ذكرنا :
· تأثير حراري : حيث تمتص الأنسجة الطاقة و تؤدي إلى تسخينها
· تأثير ميكانيكي : حيث تؤدي هذه الأمواج إلى تدليك ميكانيكي للخلايا نتيجة اختلاف الضغط الكبير و هذا مما يساعد على سرعة تبادل السوائل والامتصاص
· تساعد على تسكين الألم إذا تؤثر على النهايات العصبية
_الاستطبابات :_
التهابات في الفاصل – التهابات في الأوعية الليمفاوية –الإصابات الرضية
كما يمنع تطبيق هذه الأمواج على العيون و الآذان و النخاع الشوكي و الأماكن الحساسة الأخرى .
_طرق التطبيق :_
الطريقة الأولى : يتم فيها نقل الطاقة فوق الصوتية من الرأس المشع إلى نسج الجسم مباشرة مع تحريك الرأس على الجلد لمنع التركيز في الطاقة و بالتالي الحروق
​​​الطريقة الثانية : أن يكون يوجد وسيط يؤمن التماس التام بين المشع و الجسم و هو إما زيت معدني أو وسيط خاص


----------



## MOUDY99 (25 يناير 2010)

_العلاج بالأمواج المجهرية: __MICRO WAVE RADAVE_

الأمواج المجهرية هي إشعاع أمواج كهرطيسية و طول موجتها يقع بين طول موجة الأشعة تحت الحمراء والأمواج القصار و يتراوح طول موجتها ما بين (1cm—1m) وفي الأغراض الطبية تستخدم آلات تعطي أمواج بطول 12.5[m] بتردد2450[MHZ] .
يتم توليد الأمواج المجهرية بنفس معدات توليد الأمواج القصار ولكن يضاف إليها صماماً يسمىMagnator للحصول على التردد العالي جدا وتنقل الترددات العالية إلى الإلكترود
المشع بواسطة كبل حيث أن الإلكترود المشع له إما شكل دائري يعطي أمواج دائرية أو مستطيل يعطي أمواج بيضوية
​وبما أن الجهاز عبارة عن أمواج كهرطيسية فلكي يمنع تأثيرها على التلفاز و الراديو فإنها تزود بهوائي لمنع التشويش
_التأثير الفيزيولوجي و العلاجي :_
إن امتصاص الأمواج المجهرية يؤدي إلى رقع درجة حرارة النسج الخاضع للعلاج و إن امتصاص الأمواج المجهرية يكون أعمق من امتصاص الأمواج تحت الحمراء و لكن ليس بعمق الأمواج القصار و عادة يستخدم لمعالجة النسج التي تحوي السوائل
_الاستطبابات :_
تستخدم في الحالات الرضية و الالتهابية كما تستخدم لزيادة تروية النسج و من أجل إرخاء التشنجات العضلية و تكون هامة في حالة الإنتانات حيث تقوم باستجرار عدد كبير من الكريات البيضاء إلى مكان الإنتان و تستخدم في حالة الآفات الموضعية
_مضادات الاستطباب و تخديرات :_
· يجب عدم تطبيق مثل هذه الأمواج ( و غيرها من الأمواج التي تستخدم الترددات العالية) على الحوامل
· يجب عدم تطبيق مثل هذه الأمواج على حالات الإنتانات الحادة أو المناطق المعرضة لأشعة سينية
· يجب عدم تطبيق مثل هذه الأمواج على العظام قبل إتمام النمو
· يجب عدم تطبيق مثل هذه الأمواج على الأنسجة التي تحوي صفائح معدنية كالوصلات المعدنية
· إن تعريض هذه الأمواج بشكل عشوائي يؤدي إلى حروق يجب تفاديها
· يجب إبعاد تأثير هذه الأمواج عن المناطق الحساسة كالعين
_طرائق التطبيق :_
يحضر الجهاز و يحمى لمدة معينة و يوضع الإلكترود المستخدم للعلاج على مسافة معينة من المنطقة المحضرة للعلاج و كما ذكرنا أن شكل الإلكترود المشع له تأثير على شكل الموجه المشعة كما في الشكل
​ 
​ 
و المسافة بين الإلكترود و النسيج تعتمد على نوع المرض و تعتمد المسافة على:
- نوع الإلكترود
- طاقة المولد
- طبقة الأنسجة المراد علاجها
وعادة تكون المسافة10)[Cm]—20 ) وتكون الطاقة عادة 200[Watt]
كما تجدر الإشارة إلى أن تطبيق الأمواج يجب أن يكون تدريجياً بالشدة و كذلك إزالة التطبيق كما أن مدة التعريض تعتمد على نوع المرض وعادة ما تكون لمدة نصف ساعة.






الأشعة تحت الحمراء
_تعريفها:_
الأشعة تحت الحمراء هي موجات كهرطيسية يتراوح طولها من (7700- 4000000 ) أنغستروم وهي تنبعث من أي جسم حار و تقصر أطوالها كلما زادت حرارة الجسم و عندما تمتص مادة ما هذه الأمواج تتولد الحرارة .
_توليدها :_
ان أي جسم حار يشع الأمواج تحت الحمراء و يمكن تقسيمها إلى نمطين :
1. نمط يعطينا الأشعة تحت الحمراء المضيئة يعطي بالإضافة للأشعة تحت الحمراء بعض الأشعة المرئية و الأشعة فوق البنفسجية و تدعى بمولدات الأشعة تحت الحمراء.
2. نمط يعطينا الأشعة تحت الحمراء الغير مضيئة يعطي الأشعة تحت الحمراء فقط و تسمى بمولدات الإشعاعات الحرارية.
_نوعاها :_
_1- __مولد الأشعة تحت الحمراء غير المضيئة :_
إن ابسط شكل لتوليد الأشعة تحت الحمراء غير المضيئة يكون بواسطة سلك بشكل ملف حول مادة عازلة أسطوانية ,يمرر في السلك تيار كهربائي لأحداث الحرارة و توليد الأشعة تحت الحمراء و هذا النوع لا يعطي الأشعة تحت الحمراء غير المضيئة الصافية اذ قد يتوهج السلك بارتفاع درجة حرارته .لذلك يوضع ملف سلكي في المادة العازلة لامتصاص الضوء المرئي .
إن طول الأمواج تحت الحمراء المتولدة في هذه الأجهزة يتراوح بين (7700-150000)انغستروم و الإصدار الأعظمي للأشعة يكون عند 4000 انغستروم ,الاجهزة الصغيرة تستهلك 500 واط و المتوسطة 750 واط و الكبيرة 1000 واط.
​​​​​​​​_2- __مولد الأشعة تحت الحمراء المضيئة :_
يتم توليد الإشعاع من لمبة متوهجة مؤلفة من سلك دقيق من التنغستن يتحمل تكرار التسخين و التبريد موضوع ضمن حوجلة زجاجية بصلية مفرغة أو مملوءة بغاز خامل لمنع اكسد السلك ,وهي تستهلك من (60-1000 )واط حسب حجمها و شدتها .
بمرور التيار في السلك تنتج الحرارة وترسل الأشعة تحت الحمراء وبعض الأشعة المرئية والأشعة فوق البنفسجية و طول الموجة يتراوح بين ( 3500-40000) انغستروم و اكبر نسبة من الأمواج تكون بمنطقة 10000 انغستروم .توضع اللمبة ضمن عاكس و قد يستخدم الجهاز اكثر من لمبة. 

_التأثير الفيزيولوجي والعلاجي :_ 
الأشعة تحت الحمراء المضيئة تنفذ أعمق في الانسجة ولكنها بالتالي تسبب تهيجاً لهذه الانسجة في حين أن الأشعة تحت الحمراء غير المضيئة لا تسبب تهيجاً للانسجة بالمقدار نفسه ولكن نفوذها في الانسجة أقل. 
ويمكننا تلخيص تأثيرها الفيزيولوجي كمايلي: 
1- تزيد من الاستقلاب: لان أكثر العمليات الكيميائية تسرع بالحرارة والزيادة الاعظمية للاستقلاب تكون في منطقة تطبيق الحرارة ونتيجة لازدياد الاستقلاب تزداد الحاجة للاوكسجين ويزداد طرح نواتج الاستقلاب. 
2- تسبب توسعاً وعائياً: هنالك توسع في الاوردة والشرايين السطحية وهذا يؤدي إلى زيادة الدورة الدموية في الأنسجة السطحية وأن هذه الزيادة تسبب احمرار المنطقة الخاضعة للعلاج وهذا الاحمرار يزول بسرعة في حين أن الاحمرار الناتج عن تطبيق الأشعة فوق البنفسجية يحتاج إلى فترة طويلة كي يزول. 
3- تؤدي إلى زيادة إفراز الغدد العرقية: وتزداد كمية العرق كلما كانت المساحة المعرضة للأشعة أكبر. 
4- التأثير في النهايات العصبية: إن للحرارة الخفيفة تأثيراً مسكناً ومزيلاً للألم على النهايات العصبية، أما الحرارة الشديدة فلها أثر مهيج. 
5- التأثير في العضلات : تسبب استرخاء العضلات. 
6- تسبب ارتفاعاً عاماً في الحرارة قد يبلغ درجة مئوية واحدة وهذا يحدث إذ كانت المساحة المعرضة للأشعة كبيرة ولفترة طويلة. 
7- تؤدي إلى انخفاض ضغط الدم وذلك بسبب التوسع الوعائي المحيطي. 
_الاستطبابات ومضاداتها:_
_آ)الاستطبابات :_
1- للتخلص من الألم والالتهاب في حالات الرضوض تحت الحادة والتمزق ووثي العضلات والخلوع بعد 72 ساعة على حدوث الاذية والكسور. 
2- التهاب الأوتار وأغمادها وفي التهابات المفاصل الرثوانية. 
3- في الاصابات العصبية المحيطية مع الانتباه إلى كون الحس سليما كما في شلل الاطفال. 
4- تهيئة للمعالجة الفيزيائية كالتدليك والتمرين. 
5- قبل المعالجة بالتيارات منخفضة التواتر لانقاص مقاومة الجلد وتنشيط الدوران السطحي. 
6- لإرخاء العضلات في حالة المص العضلي، فالعضلات تسترخي بسهولة عندما تكون الانسجة دافئة. 
_ب)مضادات الاستطباب:_
1- عدم تطبيق الأشعة في حال وجود آفة شريانية شديدة كنقص تروية. 
2- عند احتمال النزف. 
3- في حال استخدام بعض المراهم والدهونات الجلدية. 
4- في بعض الأمراض الجلدية. 
_الأخطار والمحاذير:_
1_-خطر الحرق :_ إذا كان تطبيق الأشعة الحمراء شديداً فيمكن أن يؤدي إلى حرق الأنسجة. 
2_-خطر الصدمة الكهربائية:_ وتحدث إذا كان هنالك تماس بالأسلاك فيختزنه الجهاز الكهربائي، فإذا لمسه المريض تعرض لصدمة كهربائية. 
3_-الصداع:_ يمكن أن يؤدي تطبيق الأشعة تحت الحمراء للمناطق القريبة من الرأس كالعنق مثلاً إلى صداع، ولذلك يجب حماية الرأس وتغطيته بمنشفة . 
4_-الدوار:_ يمكن أن يصاب المريض بالدوار إذا انخفض ضغط الدم كثيراً، بخاصة إذا انتقل المريض من وضعية الرقود إلى وضعية الوقوف بسرعة. 
5_-إصابة العين:_ هناك احتمال اصابة العين بالساد إذا تعرضت للأشعة تحت الحمراء لذلك يجب حمايتها وتنبيه المريض بأن لا ينظر إلى مشع الأشعة. 
6_-التموت:_ هنالك خطر التموت عند تعريض منطقة قليلة التروية الشريانية للأشعة. 


_طرائق التطبيق_
يجب على المعالج أن يختار الجهاز المناسب، وكذلك يجب أن يناسب الجهاز المنطقة المعالجة، نهيء المريض ونعري المنطقة الخاضعة للعلاج ونفحصها ونختبر الحس للحرارة والبرودة ونعلم المريض أنه سيشعر بحرارة محتملة أثناء العلاج فإذا أصبحت شديدة فعليه اخبارنا وكذلك نحذره من لمس اللمبة والاقتراب منها ثم نضع المريض بوضعية مريحة ونضع العاكس بوضعية مناسبة للمنطقة المعالجة بحيث تسقط الأشعة بزاوية صحيحة وتكون المسافة بين المنطقة المعالجة واللمبة من ( 50-75) سم حسب قوة المولد ويجب أن يكون وجه المريض بعيداً ومحمياً من الأشعة. 
نشغل الجهاز ونضع اللمبة على أعلى مسافة مسموح بها وبعد خمس دقائق إلى عشرة نخفضها قليلاً. 
ويجب على المعالج أن يكون بالقرب من المريض ليقدم المساعدة اللازمة وعند انتهاء مدة العلاج يبعد الجهاز وإذا كان المريض بوضع الرقود أو الانبطاح يطلب منه الجلوس ببطء لتجنب الدوار ونطلب منه الاستراحة لفترة وعدم الخروج مباشرة إلى جو بارد. 
تستغرق فترة العلاج في حال الالتهابات الحادة والجروح من (10-15) دقيقة وتكرر عدة مرات يومياً أما الحالات المزمنة فنحتاج إلى (30) دقيقة ولمرة واحدة يومياً أو ثلاث مرات في الأسبوع. 















_الأشعة فوق البنفسجية_
_تعريفها:_
إن المصدر الطبيعي للأشعة فوق البنفسجية هو الشمس، أما المصادر الصناعية فهي القوس الكهربائية والمصابيح الزئبقية وغيرها. 
ويقع طول الموجة فوق البنفسجية في المدى من 136-3900 أنغستروم وتستعمل الأمواج من 1846-3900 أنغستروم للأغراض العلاجية، وعادة تستعمل للأغراض الطبية. 

_توليدها:_
_مصباح بخار الزئبق:_
هو أنبوب مفرغ من الهواء كي لا يتأكسد الزئبق ويتشكل أوكسيد الزئبق الذي يقلل من إصدار الأشعة في نهايته قطبان معدنيان ومعبأ بقليل من غاز الأرغون وبضع قطرات من الزئبق، يمرر التيار الكهربائي في هذا الأنبوب لتوليد الأشعة فوق البنفسجية. 
ونحتاج إلى نحو 5 دقائق من بدء تشغيل الجهاز كي نحصل على الإشعاع الأعظمي للأشعة فوق البنفسجية، يصنع الأنبوب من الكوارتز كونه نفوذاً للأشعة فوق البنفسجية ، توضع اللمبة أو الأنبوبة ضمن عاكس ونثبت العاكس على قائم قابل لتعديل ارتفاعه ويثبت القائم على قاعدة تحوي دواليب. 
​ 

وهذا النوع من المصابيح يعطينا : 
أشعة تحت حمراء بطول 7700 إلى 20000 أنغستروم وتشكل 53 % من مجموع الإشعاع. 
أشعة مرئية بطول 3900 إلى 6000 أنغستروم وتشكل 20 % من مجموع الإشعاع. 
أشعة فوق بنفسجية بطول 1890 إلى 3900 انغستروم وتشكل 28 % من مجموع الإشعاع. 
_ب-مصباح كرومر ذو التبريد المائي:_
هو مصباح يحوي بخار الزئبق ويبرد مائياً بماء مقطر، وهو خاص للتطبيق الموضعي كما في تشعيع الأنف أو افم أو الحنجرة. ويحتاج المصباح إلى خمس دقائق كي تصل شدة الإشعاع إلى الحدود القصوى، وإن الأشعة تحت الحمراء تمتص من قبل الماء أما الأشعة المرئية التي يتراوح طولها بين (3900-6000) أنغستروم فإنها تشكل 40 % من مجموع الأشعة أما الباقي أي 60 % فهي أشعة فوق البنفسجية وطول الموجة بين (1849-3900) أنغستروم ، وعادة يوجد غطاء أو ستار يستعمل لعزل الأشعة يوضع في مقدمة المصباح . 

_العناية بمصابيح بخار الزئبق:_
يجب أن يكون المصباح دائماً نظيفاً - جافا - خالياً من الغبار ويجب عدم إشعال وإطفاء المصباح كثيراً بل يجب تركه مشعاً إذا أردنا متابعة العلاج ويعزل بوساطة ستار خاص، ومن الطبيعي أن لا تطول فترة تشغيل المصباح بدون استعماله على نصف ساعة، ويجب أن تقيس شدة اشعاع المصباح بفترات منتظمة لأن شدة الأشعاع ستنخفض مع الاستعمال وعادة إذا بلغت مدة استعمال المصباح 1000 ساعة وجب تغييره. 
_انابيب أو مصابيح التفلور :_
إن انابيب أو مصابيح التفلور شبيهة بمصابيح الإضاءة( النيون ) يبلغ طولها 120 سم تقريباً وتصنع من زجاج خاص يسمح بنفوذ الأشعة فوق البنفسجيةوتدهن الطبقة الداخلية من الزجاج بالفسفور ويتولد قوس زئبقي ذو ضغط منخفض بالأنبوب. 
ويستعمل الأنبوب للإشعاع العام للجسم، ويعطينا كمية قليلة من الأشعة تحت الحمراء ومن الأشعة فوق البنفسجية القصيرة وكمية كبيرة من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية الطويلة .
​ 
_المصفيات:_
إن مصفيات أو مرشحات الضوء هي المواد التي باستطاعتها امتصاص بعض الأشعة والسماح لبعضها الآخر بالنفوذ فزجاج النوافذ يمتص الأشعة فوق البنفسجية التي تقل طول موجتها عن (3300) أنغستروم. 
زجاج فيتا يمتص الأشعة فوق البنفسجية التي تقل طول موجتها عن (2750) انغستروما، الماء يمتص الأشعة تحت الحمراء. 
زجاج Gjances Griikes يمتص الأشعة فوق البنفسجية ويستعمل في نظارات الحماية، وتوجد مواد كثيرة غير المشار إليها مثل الميكا وأكسيد النيكل والسلفون والبرافين. 
_التأثير الفيزيولوجي والعلاجي للأشعة فوق البنفسجية:_ 
ويمكن تقسيم التأثير الفيزيولوجي إلى قسمين عام وموضعي. 
_التأثير الموضعي:_
_1-الاحمرار ( ارتكاس الاحمرار):_
إن الارتكاس الاحمراري الناتج عن امتصاص الأشعة فوق البنفسجية هو عملية كيميائية ناتجة عن تخريش وتلف الخلايا وتحرر العامل H الذي يعمل كالهستامين أي يؤدي إلى توسع الشعيرات الدموية أما التوسع الشرياني فينتج عن منعكس عصبي. وإن شدة الارتكاس تتعلق بشدة التعرض للأشعة . 
الدرجات الاربع للأحمرار: 
1- الدرجة الأولى للأحمرار هي ارتكاس الجلد باحمرار خفيف غير مؤلم ويختفي خلال 24 ساعة. 
2- الدرجة الثانية للأحمرار ارتكاس الجلد باحمرار واضح وتهيج خفيف ويختفي خلال 48-72 ساعة. 
3- الدرجة الثالثة للأحمرار هي ارتكاس الجلد باحمرار شديد وحرارة وبثور ووذمة ويستمر الارتكاس لمدة أسبوع ويقشر الجلد. 
4- الدرجة الرابعة للاحمرار هي شبيهة بالدرجة الثالثة مع تشكل حويصلات بشكل فقاعات وقروح ونتحة مصلية. 
_2- زيادة ثخانةالجلد:_
إن تعرض البشرة للأشعة فوق البنفسجية يؤدي إلى ازدياد سماكتها وهذا يؤدي إلى حمايتها من الأشعة. 
_3-تصبح الجلد:_
إن الأشعة فوق البنفسجية ذات طول الموجات من (2900-3300) أنغستروم. تمتص عميقاً في البشرة وتؤدي إلى تفاعل كيميائي يحول الأمينو أسيدتيروسين إلى صباغ ميلنين، وشدة التفاعل تزداد كلما كان لون البشرة مائلاً إلى السمرة أو السواد ويعتقد أن اصطباغ الجلد يحميه من السرطان. 
_4-تأثيرها القاتل للجراثيم:_
إن الأشعة فوق البنفسجية ذات الأمواج التي يقل طولها عن 2900 أنغستروم لها أثر قاتل للجراثيم فهي تتلف الأحماض النووية الموجودة بنوى الجراثيم الهوائية والمائية. 
_التأثير العام: _
*1- *تشكيل فيتامين (د) : إن الأشعة فوق البنفسجية ذات الطول من (2700-3100) تؤدي إلى عملية كيميائية استقلابية وتحول الـ (7) ديهدروكوليسترول المختزن تحت الجلد إلى فيتامين (د) . 
*2- *زيادة مقاومة الجسم للأنتان. 
*3- *تقوية عامة: فهي تحسن الشهية والنوم. 
_الاستطبابات ومضاداتها:_ 
_الاستطبابات: _
1- بعض الأمراض الجلدية ( حب الشباب - داء الصدف ) وهنا يستفاد من تأثيرها المعقم والمقشر للجلد. 
2- التقرحات المزمنة والجروح بطيئة الشفاء. 
3- مقوي عام للبدن تستعمل بحذر عند الإصابة ببعض امراض الجهاز التنفسي.
4- الكساح. 
5- لأغراض تشخيصية. 
6- للتعقيم وبخاصة في غرفة العمليات. 
​_مضادات الاستطباب :_
1- المرضى الحساسون للضياء أو المتناولون لبعض الأدوية أو المراهم الجلدية. 
2- يجب أن لا تطبق الأشعة فوق البنفسجية على المناطق المعرضة حديثاً للأشعة السينية. 
3- في حال وجود سل الرئة الحاد. 
4- أمراض القلب والشرايين المتقدمة. 
5- داء السكري. 
6- في حال ارتفاع حرارة المريض لأي سبب كان. 
_أهم الاحتياطات والمحاذير:_
1- التهاب ملتحمة العين، وعليه يجب حماية العين. 
2- فرط الجرعات ويؤدي إلى ظهور البثور والقروح والإقياء والحرارة. 
3- الحروق: وتحصل إذا لمس المريض المصباح أو إذا تحطم المصباح وسقط على المريض. 
4- الصدمة الكهربائية: إذا كان هناك ماس بالجهاز ولمس من قبل المريض. 
5- الرجفة: يمكن أن يبرد المريض أثناء العلاج فلذلك تشارك الأشعة فوق البنفسجية مع الأشعة تحت الحمراء لتدفئة المريض. 
6- قد تؤدي إلى ظهور الشرى. 
_طرائق التطبيق:_
قبل البدء بالعلاج يجب أن نعرف الدرجة الصغرى للأحمرار بالضبط لكل مريض على حدة. 
يجب عدم التعرض للأشعة فوق البنفسجية مرة ثانية قبل شفاء ارتكاس الجرعة السابقة، ولحين حصول ذلك تكون الحساسية قد زادت، وعندما يتلاشى الارتكاس تكون البشرة قد ازدادت ثخنا وبالتالي إذا أردنا كذلك أن يبقى يجب علينا أن نزيد فترة التعرض للأشعة فوق البنفسجية كي نعيد الارتكاس على منطقة الجلد نفسها الخاضعة للعلاج. 
يجب وضع المريض بوضعية مريحة ومنعه من الحركة أثناء العلاج كي تبقى المسافة بين المصباح والمنطقة المعالجة ثابتة ومن ثم يغير المريض من وضعه لتعريض منطقة أخرى للعلاج، يجب استعمال ساعة منبهة كي يكون التوقيت صحيحا ويجب أن تقاس المسافة قياسا وليس تقديرا ويجب الاحتفاظ بلائحة تتضمن تاريخ العلاج- نوع ورقم المصباح المستعمل - المنطقة الخاضعة للعلاج - زمن العلاج - المسافة بين المصباح والمنطقة المعالجة - ارتكاس المريض الإيجابي والسلبي. 
_نواتر العلاج:_
عادة يوم علاج ويوم استراحة عند تطبيق الدرجة الصغرى للاحمرار وأحيانا يومياً ولمدة (15-20) جلسة. 
أحياناً لا نلجأ إلى زيادة وقت العلاج بل نلجأ إلى تقريب المسافة بين المنطقة المعالجة والمصباح ولذلك يجب أن يعلم بأن شدة الاشعاع تتناسب عكسا مع مربع المسافة من محرق المصابح إلى سطح الجلد. 
ويمكننا استخدام المعادلة التالية لاستنتاج الجرعات المطبقة من مسافات مختلفة عن المصباح.


----------



## omar abdelsadek (25 يناير 2010)

جميل 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## MOUDY99 (25 يناير 2010)

​​​​​​_التيارات منخفضة التردد_

نقصد بالتيارات منخفضة التردد تلك التيارات التي يقل ترددها عن (8000) هرتز في الثانية وتستعمل في المجال الطبي بشكل رئيسي :
· لتنبيه العضلات المعصبة و غير المعصبة .
· لاختبارات التشخيص العضلي و العصبي .
· للتشريد الكهربائي .
· لتخفيف الألم .
توجد أنماط كثيرة من الأجهزة التي تنتج هذه التيارات .
الشكل يظهر إحدى هذه الأجهزة :
​بعض الأجهزة يعمل على التيار الكهربائي المتناوب و بعضها علي التيار المستمر وسنتطرق إلى أهم التيارات شائعة الاستعمال :



· التيار الغلفاني أو المباشر .
· التيار الغلفاني المتقطع .
· التيار المتناوب .
· تيار متبدل بسرعة أكبر .
· تيار متبدل مختلف أو متموج .
· التيار الفارادي .
​​_التيار الفارادي :_
تعريفه : وهو تيار متناوب ذو تردد مقداره (50) هيرتز ولكل دورة طوران غير متساويين الأول ذو شدة منخفضة وزمن طويل والآخر ذو شدة عالية وزمن قصير . الطور الفعال (1) ميلي في الثانية .
​​ 







يظهر أنماط عديدة للتيار الفارادي و هي :
· تيار فارادي متردد بانتظام .
· تيار فارادي متقطع بانتظام .
· تيار فارادي مختلف أو متموج .
· تيار فارادي مختلف بشكل موجة .
· تيار فارادي مختلف بالزمن .
· تيار فارادي مختلف بالتردد .
​​_التأثير العلاجي و الفيزيولوجي :_
أ‌-  ينبه الأعصاب الحسية : يشعر المريض بالتنميل الخفيف وهناك توسع انعكاسي في الأوعية السطحية ولذلك يحمر الجلد .
ب‌- ينبه الأعصاب الحركية : إن هذا التيار ينبه الأعصاب الحركية إذا كانت شدته كافية . وبما أن التنبيه يتكرر بمعدل (50) هيرتز فإنه يؤدي إلى تكزز العضلة خلال فترة قصيرة جداً لذا يلجأ إلى تقطيع التيار لكي نسمح للعضلة بالاسترخاء ، عندما تتقلص العضلة نتيجة تنبيهها الكهربائي فإن التغيرات التي تحدث بداخلها شبيهة بالتغيرات التي تحدث عند إجراء التقلص الإرادي.
ت‌- الأثر في العضلات غير المعصبة : إن شدة التيار اللازمة لإجراء التقلص لهذه العضلات كبيرة جداً ولا يستطيع المريض تحملها لذا فالتيار الفارادي غير فعال هنا .
ث‌- القطب الفعال (المستعمل للتنبيه) : عند استخدام الملف الفارادي فلا يوجد قطب فعال و آخر شاهد لأن التيار متناوب ولكن في أكثر الحالات يكون القطب السالب هو القطب الفعال .
ج‌-  الأثر الكيميائي : لا يوجد أثر كيميائي لهذا التيار بسبب قصر فترة النبضة .
ح‌-  يؤدي إلى توسع وعائي محيطي .
ملاحظة : إن الآثار الفيزيولوجية للتيار الجيبي مشابهة للآثار الفيزيولوجية للتيار المتناوب .
الاستطبابات و مضاداتها :
1-الاستطبابات :
يستعمل بشكل رئيسي لإحداث تقلصات في العضلات الطبيعية المعصبة و ذلك :
· لتسهيل تقلص العضلات وخاصة في الأذيات الحديثة أو في حال وجود ألم ، مثلاً عدم قدرة المريض على تحريك العضلة مربعة الرؤوس الفخذية عقب عمليات الركبة .
· إعادة تربية عمل العضلات كما هو الحال في العضلات المهملة و التي لم تستخدم لفترة طويلة . حيث يجب على المريض أن يحاول تحريك العضلة بشكل إرادي أثناء التنبيه .
· تمرين العضلة على عمل جديد وذك عقب عمليات نقل الأوتار .
· لتقوية العضلة ومنع ضمورها .
· لتنشيط الدورة الدموية : وهنا يفضل استعمال التيار ضمن الماء .
· تحسين الدوران اللمفاوي الدموي .
· لمنع تشكيل الالتصاقات ولتحطيمها أن وجدت .
2-مضادات الاستطباب :
· في حال وجود منظم قلب عند المريض .
· جروح أو تحطم في الجلد أو الجلد جديد .
· كسر غير ملتئم .
· وجود معدن داخل جسم المريض أو على سطح الجسم (خاتم) .
_طرائق التطبيق :_
قبل التطبيق يجب أن يحضر المريض بنزع الملابس عن المنطقة الخاضعة للعلاج ونمسح الجلد لإزالة الدهون ونضع المريض بوضعية مريحة و قد نلجأ لتعليق الطرف وكذلك نحضر الجهاز بحيث يكون المؤشر على الصفر ونهيئ الأقطاب وعادة يكون القطب الفعال بشكل قرص أو مستطيل مغطى بقطعة من الإسفنج أما الشاهد فيكون أكبر من القطب الفعال وبشكل مستطيل وكذلك مغطى بالإسفنج و فائدة الإسفنج أنه يمنع تماس المعدن مع جلد المريض ، ويمتص المواد الناتجة عن التفاعل الكيماوي نتيجة مرور التيار وطبعاً يجب أن تكون الأقطاب مبللة بالماء و أن تثبت بشكل تام على الجلد بغرض الأمان .ويجب اختبار الأماكن المناسبة لوضع الأقطاب .
ويثبت القطب الفعال جيدا إما بيد المعالج أو بحزام خاص ، أما القطب الشاهد فيوضع في مكان قريب من القطب الفعال , فمثلا عند تنبيه العضلات القابضة لمعصم اليد يوضع القطب الشاهد فوق العقدة الأنسية لعظم العضد و عند تنبيه الظنبوبية الأمامية يوضع القطب الشاهد على الوجه الوحشي للركبة ويجب أن لا يغطي القطب الشاهد أيا من النقاط الحركية المراد تنبيهها .
ترفع شدة التيار تدريجياً حتى الحصول على تقلص جيد ويجب أن يعقب التقلص استرخاء تام . وعادة تكون فترة الراحة أكبر بمرتين أو ثلاثة من فترة التقلص ويجب الحصول على 90 تقلصاً لكل عضلة وذلك على ثلاث مراحل . أي نقوم بتنبيه النقطة الحركية لعضلة معينة وعند إنجاز ثلاثين تقلصاً ننتقل إلى عضلة أخرى وهكذا و من ثم نعود إلى العضلة الأولى ونجري ثلاثين تقلصاً آخر وهكذا ....
_طريقة تنبيه العصب الحركي مباشرة :_
إذا نبه العصب الحركي من الجذع أو من الجذع العصبي فإن العضلات التابعة بتعصيبها إلى هذا الجذع تستجيب بالتقلص .
يوضع القطب الشاهد في أي نقطة مناسبة من الجسم أما القطب الفعال فيوضع على بعض النقاط التي يكون فيها الجذع العصبي سطحياً . فمثلاً إذا أردنا تنبيه عضلات التعبير في الوجه فإننا نضع القطب الشاهد خلف الرقبة ونضع القطب الفعال على فروع الجذع العصبي للعصب الوجهي . أو إذا أردنا تنبيه عضلات حزام الكتف فنضع القطب الشاهد على الناحية القطنية و القطب الفعال على العضلة المراد تنبيهها .

​​طريقة استعمال التيار المتناوب في الماء (حمام الفراداي) :
لهذه الطريقة عدة حسنات منها أن الماء يؤدي إلى تماس تام مع الأنسجة وكذلك نتخلص من إزعاج تثبيت الأقطاب بالأحزمة بالإضافة إلى تخفيف مقاومة الجلد بشكل كبير وهذه الطريقة مفيدة خاصة عندما يكون الهدف من العلاج هو تحسين الدوران الدموي . أما السيئات فهي عدم القدرة على جعل المعالجة موضعية .

_التطبيق :_
1- الطريقة الأولى : يغمر الطرف في الماء ضمن الوعاء . يوجد قطبان ضمن الوعاء في كل طرف قطب . ترفع شدة التيار فتنبه العضلات التي تكون نقاطها الحركية ضمن الماء ويمكن أن نغير من نمط التقلص بتغيير أماكن الأقطاب فمثلا عند معالجة الطرف العلوي إذا وضعت الأقطاب مواجهة للسطح الظهري للطرف فإننا نحصل على تقلص بالعضلات الباسطة أما إذا وضعت الأقطاب مواجهة للسطح البطني فنحصل على تقلص في العضلات العاطفة .
2- الطريقة ثانية : يمكن أن يوضع قطب ضمن الوعاء مواجها للنهاية البعيدة للطرف وتتم الدارة بوضع الطرف الآخر على جسم المريض ويمكن أن نعدل التقلص بتغيير موضع القطب الموجود في الحوض و عادة يكون هناك تركيز للتيار عند سطح الماء وهذا يؤدي إلى إزعاج المريض ولذلك ندهن جلد المريض عند هذه المنطقة بأي مادة عازلة .
_الأخطار والمحاذير :_
· وجود معدن .
· خطر تحطم الجلد وخاصة قي حال وجود جرح أو آفة جلدية .
· خطر الصدمة الكهربائية .
· عدم الاستعمال فوق القلب مباشرة .
_الخلاصة :_
· التيار الفارادي هو نمط من التيار المتناوب .
· زمن النبضة (0.1- 1) ميلي ثانية .
· تردد التيار (50- 100) هيرتز .
· يوقف العلاج حين تمكن المريض من إجراء التقلص العضلي الإرادي .
· ينبه الأعصاب الحسية والحركية .
· يسهل تقلص العضلات .
· يزيد من عملية الاستقلاب .
· يؤدي إلى توسع الأوعية السطحية والعميقة .
· يزيد التروية الشريانية .
· يعمل كمضخة و بالتالي يحسن عملية تفريغ الأوعية الليمفاوية و الإرادية .
· يستعمل :
أ‌-  لإعادة عمل العضلة .
ب‌- لتدريب عضلة على وظيفة جديدة ( عقب عمليات نقل الأوتار) .
ت‌- لمنع حدوث الالتصاقات و يؤدي إلى تمطيطها إذا كانت موجودة .
ث‌- للمساعدة على عدم ضمور العضلة .




_التيار الثابت و المباشر و المقطع :_
_تعريفه :_ وهو تيار منخفض تتراوح زمن النبضة فيه من 0.03إلى 300 ميلي ثانية ولموجاته عدة أشكال .
_توليده :_
من البطاريات الجافة ذات فرق الكمون 90فولت ولسلامة المريض يجب أن لا يزيد فرق الكمون عن هذه القيمة . ويبلغ عدد البطاريات 60بطارية موصولة على التسلسل . أما إذا استخدمنا تيار المدينة فنحتاج إلى معدلة خاصة لخفض فرق الكمون إلى 90فولت . و يوجد في الجهاز منظم لقطع و وصل التيار و مقياس لشدته . تتراوح الشدة من 1-100 ميلي أمبير .
و يوجد مأخذان للأقطاب أحدهما للقطب الفعال و الآخر للقطب الشاهد . نستعمل هذا التيار بشكل رئيسي لتنبيه العضلات غير المعصبة و ينظم مرور التيار بحيث يكون هناك فترة يقطع فيها التيار و فترة يسري فيها التيار .
​




_التيار المباشر المقطع :_
و هو كالتيار المباشر المستمر و لكن يقطع التيار بواسطة ترانزيستور أو صمامات خاصة بحيث يسيطر على فترة مرور التيار و فترة الراحة و يستعمل في العلاج الفيزيائي لغرضين :
· لقياس منحني التقلص و يستحصل عليه برسم بياني للتيار بالميلي أمبير الضروري لإحداث أقل تقلص ممكن مع تناقص مدة التنبيه حتى 0.01 ميلي ثانية .
· لتنبيه العضلات غير المعصبة .
التأثير العلاجي والفيزيولوجي :
نستعمل في أكثر الأحيان التيار المباشر المقطع و ليس التيار المباشر الثابت و نعمد إلى استعمال الموجة المقلوبة للتخفيف من الأثر الكيميائي للتيار .
· تنبيه الأعصاب الحسية : يشعر المريض بالخدر و التنميل أو الحرق و هناك توسع وعائي انعكاسي في الأوعية السطحية .
· تنبيه الأعصاب الحركية : يؤدي إلى تقلص العضلات المعصبة بهذه الأعصاب و يكون التقلص العضلي بشكل ارتعاشة خفيفة وسريعة .
· تنبيه العضلات غير المعصبة : إن التيار المباشر المقطع يستطيع إنتاج تقلص عضلي من العضلات غير المعصبة على أن تكون شدة التيار و مدة التنبيه مناسبة و يكون التقلص بطيئاً و يجب أن تكون مدة النبضة 100 ميلي ثانية و ما فوق .
· الأثر القطبي : القطب الموجب هو الفعال و القطب السالب هو الشاهد عندما نريد تنبيه عضلة غير معصبة و العكس صحيح عندما نريد تنبيه نقطة حركية .
· الأثر الكيميائي : إن مرور التيار المباشر يسبب تغيرات كيميائية بمستوى الأقطاب و يمكن أن يسبب الحرق و بخاصة عند استعمال التيار المباشر المستمر . لذلك نلجأ إلى استخدام التيار المباشر المقطع و كذلك الموجة المقلوبة .
· يؤدي إلى زيادة الاستقلاب و توسع وعائي في الطبقة السطحية و زيادة ضغط الدم و التغذية و طرح الفضلات .
· يخفف الألم و ينقص الوذمات .
_الاستطبابات و مضاداتها :_
1- الاستطبابات : استعماله لتنبيه العضلات غير المعصبة :
أ‌-  المحافظة على مرونتها و لتأخير و منع الاستحالة الليفية .
ب‌- تأخير الضمور العضلي .
ت‌- لتحسين الدوران المحيطي في حال التهاب الأوتار و أغمادها و تسكين الألم و كذلك في حال الرثية المفصلية و التهاب الأعصاب المحيطية .
ملاحظة : لتجنب التعب العضلي يمكننا تنبيه العضلة أو المجموعة العضلية بشكل 30- 30- 30 أو 45- 45 عوضاً عن أخذ 90 تنبيهاً دفعة واحدة .
2- مضادات الاستطباب :
أ‌-  فقدان حس الحرارة و الألم .
ب‌- إصابة شديدة في الجلد أو عند كون الجلد جديداً .
ت‌- وجود معدن داخل الجسم مكان العلاج أو على سطح جسم المريض .
ث‌- وجود كسر غير ملتئم .
ج‌-  وجود منظم للقلب عند المريض .
طرائق التطبيق :
القطب ( الإليكترود ) : هو صفيحة دائرية أو مستطيلة الشكل من معدن ناقل جيد للكهرباء و تصنع هذه الأقطاب بأشكال و مقاييس مختلفة . توضع هذه القطعة المعدنية ضمن كيس من الإسفنج أو مواد أخرى خاصة و تطبق على الجسم بتثبيتها بأحزمة أو بمسكها من قبل المعالج .

​​​​​توصل الصفيحة المعدنية بسلك كهربائي و يوصل هذا السلك بالجهاز المولد للتيار و يوجد عادة قطبان أحدهما يتصل بالمأخذ الموجب و الآخر بالسالب .
و للسهولة الأحمر على الموجب و الأسود على السالب .
دائماً يكون القطب الفعال ذا مساحة صغيرة بالنسبة للقطب الشاهد إلا إذا استعملنا نفس المساحة بغرض تغيير اتجاه التيار كل فترة . و أهم طرق تطبيق التيار لتنبيه العضلة :
· تثبيت القطب الشاهد بمنشأ العضلة أو المجموعة العضلية المراد علاجها و نقوم بتنبيه العضلة بواسطة قطب فعال بشكل قرص .
· يمكن تثبيت قطبين بحيث نضع أحدهما على منشأ العضلة و الآخر على ارتكازها كما في تنبيه العضلات بواسطة معصم اليد



​​3- يمكن أن نضع قطباً فعالاً على العضلة و تتم الدارة بوضع القطب الشاهد واسع المساحة على منطقة أخرى من الجسم . مثال :عند تنبيه عضلات حزام الكتف نضع القطب الفعال فوق هذه العضلات و القطب الشاهد على الجزء الأمامي العلوي من القفص الصدري .
التطبيق الطولي : يستعمل هذا التطبيق على الأطراف ففي حال التهاب العصب الوركي نضع القطب السالب على المنطقة القطنية العجزية و القطب الموجب على الوجه الخلفي للساق أو على أخمص القدم . أما في الطرف العلوي فنضع القطب السالب على جذر الطرف أو خلف الرقبة و القطب الموجب على الساعد أو على راحة اليد .
التطبيق العرضي : و يستعمل بخاصة في حال رضوض المفصل أو العضلات فيوضع القطب الموجب على النقطة الأكثر ألماً و القطب السالب موازياً له .

​​ 
المخاطر و المحاذير :
· احتمال حدوث حرق كيميائي .
· احتمال حدوث الصدمة الكهربائية .
· احتمال حدوث تحسس جلدي .
· عدم الاستعمال فوق القلب .
الخلاصة :
· هناك نزع قطبية عند استعمال التيار المباشر المقطع .
· زمن النبضة يتراوح بين 0.03 – 300 ميلي ثانية .
· هناك عدة أشكال للنبضة : مستطيلة , معينة , هرمية , مثلثية مقلوبة .
· التردد عادة 30 مرة بالدقيقة و يمكن تعديله .
· الجرعة كحد أدنى 90 تقلص لكل عضلة باليوم .
· ينبه الأعصاب الحسية .
· يؤدي إلى تقلص العضلات غير المعصبة .
· يزيد من التروية الدموية .
· يجس الدورتين الدموية و اللمفاوية .
· 10-له أثر كيميائي في الجلد .
· استعمالاته : للمحافظة على الصفات المميزة للعضلة و تحسين الدوران و لاختبار التجدد العصبي و لمنع الانكماش .


----------



## MOUDY99 (25 يناير 2010)

إن احببتم لدي المزيد وانا مستعد لنقلهم الى المنتدى


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (25 يناير 2010)




----------



## soma-20 (26 يناير 2010)

مشكوووور جدا ً


----------



## Eng.Maher 40 (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله عليك

لقد افادني الموضوع اللذي طرحته كثيرا لأني من المهتمين به.


----------



## scorpion 88 (16 مايو 2010)

يسلمووووووووووو


----------



## Tigris duaghter (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جدا ع الطرح ويعطيك العافية


----------



## soma-20 (6 يوليو 2010)

بيض الله وجهك


----------



## العيون الدامعة (11 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم على هذا الشرح الوافي والممتع........


----------



## فداء (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## alraadallamaa (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

